# Disappointed with led light



## christedman (Aug 5, 2009)

I have just replaced 2 halogen down/reading lights in my 97 hymer with led lights (21 led bulbs).
I am disappointed with the light output, not really bright enough to read by.
Can anyone recommend a good down/reading light in led?

Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

We have good reading L E D bulbs and hubby just popped out to the van to look up the make for you.
Spaceflower


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

SPACEFLOWER said:


> We have good reading L E D bulbs and hubby just popped out to the van to look up the make for you.
> Spaceflower


here are some views of the LED light that we have. The light is very comfortable to live with and throws a good light where you need it.

The label on the box reads LED 3X1W MR16
Warm White
12VAC/DC

We purchased them at the Shepton show and then bought a couple more at Peterborough. I have seen them on the internet.

Cost is between £11 and £15, so not cheap but well worth it and as I said the light they give is spot on, (OMG another pun!)


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Is it that you have just replaced them as in today, this morning?? if so wait until its getting a little darker, they do seem to work better in twilight / darker conditions


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

WE bought some for our previous vehicle and like you, chris we were disappointed with the results. Ended up selling them on.

If there's anything now available that';s more like halogens for strength I'd be back in the market so I'm interested in any other suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Telbell said:


> WE bought some for our previous vehicle and like you, chris we were disappointed with the results. Ended up selling them on.
> 
> If there's anything now available that';s more like halogens for strength I'd be back in the market so I'm interested in any other suggestions. Thanks


See above, they really are good!

Desparately trying to illustrate the light output. The colour is very close to normal domestic lighting and we very rarely use the ceiling fluorescent lighting as we find the LED lights are quite sufficient.

Large picture is a view of the light head on. Top right is the amount of light cast onto a black surface about a metre away and the last pic is the light directed along a closed white window blind.

Hope this helps.

.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Spacerunner, they look very similar to the ones in my auto trail, I must say I quite like them as they do not get hot, unlike the halogen ones


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

i have fitted 3 of the metre long led strip lights, one operated from the doorway on entry fitted above the curtain divider cab/van, one each side up inside window reveal , so good only need either the one high or both window lights at anyone time , clear white light which is perfect for reading with my dodgy eyes, bought them from o'learys at peterborough show i think 44 bulb's to a strip


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

You get what you pay for in my opion ihave two with 4 leds in them which are excellent but were £11 each two years ago and some that were 4 for £15 containing lots of leds which are junk in comparison.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We tried replacing the halogen in the light over the dining table but it only threw the light downward and wasn't bright enough to read by. The halogen on the other hand throws the light upwards as well as down, so illuminates the ceiling making it lighter - and it wasn't a cheap LED, it was £14.

Any other ideas for replacing the halogen?

Joe


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I use these from UltraLeds.

http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/acdc-cool-white-bulb-8v16v-13w13w-p-1718.html

I use the cool white ones, which I feel are better for reading, but many prefer the warm white, which are less harsh - personal choice.

I just bent the pins enough to direct the light around the reflector, and downwards, and they work well for me.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We use those and the MR16/MR11 equivalents and they are brilliant - and quite bright too!!


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

I changed to LED's last year (MR11 6led from Ultraleds) and made the folllowing observation on another thread when members were expressing disappointment:-

_The issue which most people seem to have with LEDs is where they are used for reading - some people find them noticeably poorer and revert to halogens. This may be be caused by two factors:

1 - the difference in the type of light emitted.

Halogens emit white light using the full spectrum of colours. 
LEDs do not, but emit in a narrow colour band which is "tweaked" to create a "white light"

2 - the reflectivity of paper to these different types of light

Given that people's eyes differ in sensitivity to light ( at the extreme people who are "colour blind" don't register certain colours - red/green commonly) it is not surprising that concentrated eye activity when reading is likely to make some people soon notice LEDs are different and therefore perceive them as poorer.

For reading etc it's down to personal comfort._


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ihave inhereted overhead LED downlighters in Saloon (do we call it that in a MH?)

Am about to buy LED for over L-shaped settee. I think I will keep a couple of halogen for reading until LED have proved themselves- after all they are not cheap, but maybe 1/2 price in 2 years.

Geoff


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If you want a nice light that is not too yellow like some warm white bulbs or too blue like some daylight bulbs, you are best looking at some that emit light at 4000K this is a good balance between warm white and cold blue light.

Here is a rough guide to colour temperature 

2600K to 3000K = yellowish warm white (similar to incandecent bulb)
3500K to 4500K = White light no blue (similar to some flourescent tubes)
5000K to 6500K = Cold blue white


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If you've bought bulbs with 21 LEDs, then you've either bought old stock or cheap versions. The ones you want to buy are the ones with surface mounted chips, not the old bulbous variety.

Here is a link to Aten Lighting, look at the G4 bulb shown on the page for an example. We're now fully converted to these bulbs and they're very good, virtually indistinguishable from a halogen.
http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/home.php?cat=103&mainCat=yes&mainflag=yes

Speak to Saul at Aten, he'll advise you which bulbs will suit your needs - and he'll give you a small discount if you're a MHF subscriber.


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

We changed our halogens for warm white leds and find them a lot brighter, we got them from here:
http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/ultra-bright-mr11-acdc-warm-white-with-cover-p-1460.html


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I have three similar to the type mentioned by gaspode as supplied by Aten Lighting and find them to be a perfectly satisfactory replacement for the original 10w Halogen bulbs and mine have only 9 chips against the Aten ones which have 10. See here for 12 chip version which should give light equal to 15w halogens
As others have said beware of cheaper/older versions IMHO the ones with the big square Ultra Bright SMD chips, as depicted below, are the only ones worth having.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Just to echo Gaspodes posting above.

The 4 chip lights sold by Alten, are IMO, every bit as good as Halogens. We have our camper fully converted now. There is certainly no problem with reading with them.

The ones with loads of little led bulbs are vastly inferior.

I spend most of the time not on hook up and rely and two 110a leisure batteries and use an 85w panel.

I think if you are a site user or only spend the odd night without power then they would be a waste of money.

BTW, have been disappointed to read the posts about LED strip lights. I was contemplating changing the one under the sink! BTW what power will a conventional strip light be consuming? Guess its about 18" long.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

averhamdave said:


> BTW what power will a conventional strip light be consuming? Guess its about 18" long.


Nominally 8 watts (2/3amp at 12v) per tube I think.


----------



## Eisbaer (May 1, 2005)

Try these guys: http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/ 
I replaced all of my halogens with their led's and they're just as bright.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Looks like we may need to try the newer ones then. The one's we bought seem to be old stock.

Joe


----------



## christedman (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.
I paid £33 each for the old fashioned 21 light leds, which frankly are poor.

I wish I had asked the question first. It seems that these are old fashioned!!

Chris.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

christedman said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> I paid £33 each for the old fashioned 21 light leds, which frankly are poor.
> 
> I wish I had asked the question first. It seems that these are old fashioned!!
> ...


There are still some good older type non chip leds, just choose the correct ones at the correct colour frequency and output, they are not all the same.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all your comments.

Those I bought about 4 yrs ago were from ultraled but even after advice didn't find thenm bright enough. Not bothered about "romantic soft lighting" situations- just want something as bright as existing halogen spotlights over twin beds -for reading I hasten to add!(to start with) 

Am I right in saying then that I'd need to replace the halogen lights with led's about 50% more wattage? Or isn't it as simple as that.

Is there a company which do "sale or return" or will be flexible in interpretation of "not fit for purpose" so that I can try them out and return if not good enough ?:lol:


----------



## wakeman (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Chris,

I just replaced all my light fittings on my old 1991 Hymer B644 to MR16 GU5.3 12v spotlight fittings. I then fitted LED bulbs that I got on Ebay, they took about a week to 10 days to arrive from Hong Kong. I sent for 3 to start with to make sure that they were ok. They are in Warm White which is more like natural lighting. I would say that you can read ok using them and at 10 pounds for three not a bad price. 

Les


----------

